# Big cities who have seperate EMS from FD.



## ncmedic24 (May 10, 2013)

I am looking to try and find bigger cities who either have fire dept. who run seperate EMS like a Kansas City, MO for example. Or a county run EMS system in a larger metro area like a Wake County, NC. Or even like a Louisville metro EMS. Just looking for bigger city 911 without having to have a fire background. Thanks to anyone that can help out.....


----------



## rmabrey (May 10, 2013)

Indianapolis IEMS. Not from there but I believe it is a seperate entity


----------



## ncmedic24 (May 10, 2013)

Thanks, I guess it would be called a 3rd service, what I was looking for anyways. Thanks for the heads up, I will take a look...


----------



## JPINFV (May 10, 2013)

Boston EMS runs a 3rd service system.


----------



## ncmedic24 (May 10, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the heads up, will take a look.


----------



## BeachMedic (May 10, 2013)

Honolulu


----------



## RocketMedic (May 10, 2013)

Oklahoma City and Tulsa, Lawton, Ft. Worth.


----------



## DrParasite (May 10, 2013)

Pittsburg Pa
Syracuse NY
Rochester NY
Newark NJ
Atlantic City NJ
Most of Delaware's ALS is 3rd service
Chester PA

kind of depends on how you define a "bigger city"


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 10, 2013)

Mecklenburg EMS in Charlotte, NC


----------



## chaz90 (May 10, 2013)

Denver. Completely separate EMS and fire.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2013)

Define big city. 

REMSA in Reno/Washoe County serves a population of about 500k with no association with the fire departments.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2013)

Not a city, rather a County 3rd service

Williamson County EMS in Texas


----------



## ncmedic24 (May 10, 2013)

By big city I jist meant a place with around 100,000 or more people. I was looking at Kansas City, MO gire department and they hire just medic with no fire background. Are there any other FD 's that do the same? Thanks for all the responses. I am just trying to do some research.


----------



## chaz90 (May 10, 2013)

If you want to be a part of the fire department but not do fire at all, FDNY comes to mind. They employ EMTs and Medics under the fire umbrella, but they are single role EMS.


----------



## chaz90 (May 10, 2013)

By the way, this model isn't really considered third service. What you described is still fire based EMS of some sort, just with single role EMS. Third service typically implies a county or local government that has police, fire, and EMS under their auspices. It can also mean a public utility model private or hospital based EMS service.


----------



## frdude1000 (May 10, 2013)

Grady EMS in Atlanta, GA.  System is through Grady Hospital, the public hospital funded by Fulton and DeKalb counties.  Did my clinical time with them for AEMT.  Extremely busy service, decent trucks/equipment.  Good place to start out, but I wouldn't want to finish my career there.  Many of the Grady medics move to the suburban counties to work for such companies as MetroAtlanta Ambulance and Rural/Metro that run suburban 911.


----------



## cprted (May 10, 2013)

With a couple of exceptions, every city in Canada.


----------



## wanderingmedic (May 10, 2013)

Detroit, MI kinda does.....but I'm not sure if Detroit would be considered a city or a third world country....


----------



## Rano Pano (May 10, 2013)

Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Jim37F (May 10, 2013)

Rano Pano said:


> Los Angeles, CA



LA City Fire handles all EMS transports in their own BLS and ALS ambulances. 

LA County Fire does contract with private ambulance companies, but still provides their own medics who get dispatched to every scene and are in charge of the call. 

Same holds true with the smaller fire departments throughout the rest of LA County, either the FD transports in their own rig, or if they do contract with a private company, the FF-Paramedics are in charge. 

According to the County EMS agency, there are 28 licensed private ambulance companies, only 6 of them have 911 contracts (and two of those only serve a single city each for 911) the rest are all IFT only.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2013)

Rano Pano said:


> Los Angeles, CA



You lose, try again.

Couldn't have picked a region where EMS is more intertwined with fire...


----------



## Jim37F (May 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> You lose, try again.
> 
> Couldn't have picked a region where EMS is more intertwined with fire...



In other words the Too long, Did not read version of my post 

However I've wondered about San Diego, is EMS separate there it is it run by the FD like LA and Orange Counties?


----------



## marshmallow22 (May 10, 2013)

Austin-Travis County EMS is a 3rd service.  Cover the city of Austin and Travis County.


----------



## Bullets (May 10, 2013)

Cleveland, Oh

Most major cities in NJ
Trenton, Newark, Camden, Jersey City, New Brunswick, Technically sorta-kinda Atlantic City

Elizabeth is probably the biggest fire-based system, but they have a good system, one of the few


----------



## ncmedic24 (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses everyone. Yeah I am looking for both 3rd party or EMS only with a FD that would be what I am trying to find. Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## Rano Pano (May 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> You lose, try again.
> 
> Couldn't have picked a region where EMS is more intertwined with fire...



*OR* maybe that's why I said it =]


----------



## mike1390 (May 11, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> In other words the Too long, Did not read version of my post
> 
> However I've wondered about San Diego, is EMS separate there it is it run by the FD like LA and Orange Counties?



San diego City is run by R/M which houses its rigs in city fire stations, pretty sure its dual medic, Then there are many smaller department within San Diego county which either contract ALS transport of do it themselves. Nobody has the same LACoFd model where a squad follows up with a BLS ambulance. I stopped wondering about San Diego city when I found ouy R/M pays their medics 9/hr.


----------



## chaz90 (May 11, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> San diego City is run by R/M which houses its rigs in city fire stations, pretty sure its dual medic, Then there are many smaller department within San Diego county which either contract ALS transport of do it themselves. Nobody has the same LACoFd model where a squad follows up with a BLS ambulance. I stopped wondering about San Diego city when I found ouy R/M pays their medics 9/hr.



If this is just in reference to California then feel free to ignore me, but we use the ALS squad BLS ambulance system. Not that I necessarily want to be associated with LACo.


----------



## mike1390 (May 11, 2013)

yeah I was just referring to the fact nobody in San Diego has that same Model.
where in Delaware do you work?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 11, 2013)

SFFD also hires H3 non suppression medics


----------



## chaz90 (May 11, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> yeah I was just referring to the fact nobody in San Diego has that same Model.
> where in Delaware do you work?



I work in Sussex County, but the whole state (all three counties) uses the same model. The only paramedics in Delaware are associated with one of the three counties, the State Trooper helicopter, or the Lifenet helicopter.


----------



## Tigger (May 11, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I work in Sussex County, but the whole state (all three counties) uses the same model. The only paramedics in Delaware are associated with one of the three counties, the State Trooper helicopter, or the Lifenet helicopter.



Do you have medics doing ALS IFTs as well or RNs ala California?


----------



## 46Young (May 11, 2013)

Fire based single role: FDNY EMS, Alexandria City (VA), Chicago, Philadelphia. Third Service EMS: Charleston County EMS (SC), King County Medic One (WA), Lee County EMS (FL), Richmond Ambulance Authority (VA). Police Based: Nassau County (NY) PD EAB


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 11, 2013)

46Young said:


> Fire based single role: FDNY EMS, Alexandria City (VA), Chicago, Philadelphia. Third Service EMS: Charleston County EMS (SC), King County Medic One (WA), Lee County EMS (FL), Richmond Ambulance Authority (VA). Police Based: Nassau County (NY) PD EAB



I believe SFFD also
Edit: never mind I see someone else said that


----------



## chaz90 (May 11, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Do you have medics doing ALS IFTs as well or RNs ala California?



Great question. I think a couple private IFT services may have recently started having medics, but I'm honestly not sure. I know ground critical care units often come down from Christiana Hospital up north and they have RN staffing. For the day to day IFT stuff though, I couldn't tell you with certainty what they run.


----------



## Jim37F (May 11, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Do you have medics doing ALS IFTs as well or RNs ala California?



Some of us CA private IFTs do use Medics for ALS and Nurses/RTs for CCT. Of course not everyone does this (I think it's Orange County where they won't even allow medics to work private IFTs)


----------



## waffleiron (May 11, 2013)

Most of the counties in North Carolina have separate transporting ALS from the Fire department, including the large cities. Buncombe County EMS for Asheville, Medic for Charlotte, Forsyth County EMS for Winston-Salem, etc.
Worcester, MA has all of their EMS done by the paramedics of UMass Medical Center. Manchester, NH has AMR. New Orleans has third service municipal EMS. Albuquerque has a weird system where the fire department runs the call on scene but then a Presbyterian Health ambulance will transport the patient. 
Fort Worth uses Medstar which I've heard good things about. Tulsa and Oklahoma City use EMSA. Fort Collins CO uses Poudre Valley Health Services. A lot of the towns surrounding Denver use Rural Metro.


----------



## TRSpeed (May 11, 2013)

Subbed. For future reference 

Also Hennepin County (Minneapolis)  uses hennepin Med center hospital/county based service I believe


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 11, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Great question. I think a couple private IFT services may have recently started having medics, but I'm honestly not sure. I know ground critical care units often come down from Christiana Hospital up north and they have RN staffing. For the day to day IFT stuff though, I couldn't tell you with certainty what they run.



PrimeCare has some DE medics. St Fran and Christiana in Willmington also use medics for IFT. Heart to Hart and Lifestar have applied for DE ALS licenses but I don't believe either have been granted yet. (It's a big political mess)

You may see Lifestar medics doing monitor/IV transports from Nanticoke, but they're MD medics running to MD hospitals.


----------



## Christopher (May 13, 2013)

waffleiron said:


> Most of the counties in North Carolina have separate transporting ALS from the Fire department, including the large cities. Buncombe County EMS for Asheville, Medic for Charlotte, Forsyth County EMS for Winston-Salem, etc.



There are less than a handful of Fire-based ALS transport departments in NC (I work for one of them).

Regardless, EMS in NC trickles down from the County level, either as a Public Utility Model or contracted 3rd service.


----------



## Trashtruck (May 14, 2013)

Pittsburgh is a municipal third service(Bureau of Fire, Bureau of Police, and Bureau of EMS)

All paramedics, run by paramedic(officers). No EMT's. All 911. No IFT.

EMS does all rescue. Yes. All rescue(Rescue 1 and Rescue 2 staffed by all paramedics).

Fire deals with fire. EMS does everything else, including river rescue.

I don't really know of anywhere else in the country that does this.


----------



## chaz90 (May 14, 2013)

That's actually really interesting and news to me! Is that how it's always been in Pittsburgh?


----------



## Trashtruck (May 15, 2013)

http://pittsburghpa.gov/ems/


----------



## Gon8822 (Jun 27, 2013)

New York City?


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 27, 2013)

ncmedic24 said:


> I am looking to try and find bigger cities who either have fire dept. who run seperate EMS like a Kansas City, MO for example. Or a county run EMS system in a larger metro area like a Wake County, NC. Or even like a Louisville metro EMS. Just looking for bigger city 911 without having to have a fire background. Thanks to anyone that can help out.....





rmabrey said:


> Indianapolis IEMS. Not from there but I believe it is a seperate entity





JPINFV said:


> Boston EMS runs a 3rd service system.





BeachMedic said:


> Honolulu





DrParasite said:


> Pittsburg Pa
> Syracuse NY
> Rochester NY
> Newark NJ
> ...





Halothane said:


> Mecklenburg EMS in Charlotte, NC





chaz90 said:


> Denver. Completely separate EMS and fire.



Just a quick random question, does anyone know if Fire responds along with EMS on calls, or is it strictly an EMS response?


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 27, 2013)

In Indy it depends upon the info dispatch gets as to whether or not fire gets sent.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 27, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> In Indy it depends upon the info dispatch gets as to whether or not fire gets sent.



Is EMS in Indy ran by the county or a private service?


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 27, 2013)

They are county ran.  They used to be a part of the county run hospital, but are now their own entity.


----------



## Imacho (Jun 27, 2013)

Halothane said:


> Mecklenburg EMS in Charlotte, NC



2nd this one. Doesn't get much better.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 27, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> Just a quick random question, does anyone know if Fire responds along with EMS on calls, or is it strictly an EMS response?



In Denver, fire responds with EMS only on Code 10 dispatches, which are emergent responses.


----------



## Fleury14 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey guys, 
Are there any Boston EMS employees here? I was curious if anyone knows when their next testing was for new Recruits. I can't find that info on their site. 
Thanks!


----------



## rob the mexican medic (Aug 25, 2013)

waffleiron said:


> Most of the counties in North Carolina have separate transporting ALS from the Fire department, including the large cities. Buncombe County EMS for Asheville, Medic for Charlotte, Forsyth County EMS for Winston-Salem, etc.
> Worcester, MA has all of their EMS done by the paramedics of UMass Medical Center. Manchester, NH has AMR. New Orleans has third service municipal EMS. Albuquerque has a weird system where the fire department runs the call on scene but then a Presbyterian Health ambulance will transport the patient.
> Fort Worth uses Medstar which I've heard good things about. Tulsa and Oklahoma City use EMSA. Fort Collins CO uses Poudre Valley Health Services. A lot of the towns surrounding Denver use Rural Metro.



New Orleans ems definitely does. They're employees totally separate from NOFD. Good place to work experience wise and good pay.


----------

